# first big red of the year at LIP



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

42 in. and a 40in. 
for some reason they wieghed them one was 40lbs the other 38lbs 
never a good idea with such a big red get the lenght and gerth and let it go.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry The Computer Was Acting Up


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow there way early this year, I guess I need to start headin down that way now. Kinda figured since I have been slaying the pups for the past few weeks now.


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

*Location*

Edgotbait,

Is there a specific location for where these reds were caught? I have never caught one before, so I'm just trying to find the whereabouts of these fish.


Thanks


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

sandbridge pier


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Location*

I don't know much about certain spots in VA. Is it close to James River or Seagull, or etc.?


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*location*

It's in Sandbridge, which is southern Virginia Beach on the ocean close to the VA/NC border


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

No lots of double post and wont let you open any of these pages.


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

Not 1st reds, more like freak reds. H2O is way too warm to even begin to think about serious drum fish'n.


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

well that stay drum loved my mullet : )


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't think they're "freak reds" by any stretch. Everything has been about a month early this year. A few more of days with the wind NE over the next couple weeks and you'll see the big yellow belly spots everywhere. And we all know what likes to eat those!!

By the way, there was a 39 inch Red caught in Hatteras this week. 

LET THE GAMES BEGIN  

Tight Lines,

Walt


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

Wayward fish will commonly be caught from time to time. Resident drum have been caught at Hatteras inlet all summer. Full on drum runs will not begin until the water cools quite a bit.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

just in time to breakin the new rainshadow


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

By the way.....a W-SW wind cools the coastal waters this time of year, not a NE. It's called upwelling.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The offshore boats have been running into schools of drum 2 to 3 miles off Sandbridge for a few weeks now.

Still a little early for the Fall run ... at least from the peir and surf ... IMHO. 

By the way, nice catch.  

I hope you didn't hurt them too badly on the scale???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

course the fish got hurt. 


well jeff. its gettin to be bout that time... i still think we shoudl try and go get a smoker from the yak.


ed, thanks for the report bud


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> course the fish got hurt.
> 
> 
> well jeff. its gettin to be bout that time... i still think we shoudl try and go get a smoker from the yak.


Yeah, I know the fish got hurt.  

Tuesday in the yaks???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Yeah, I know the fish got hurt.
> 
> Tuesday in the yaks???



dunno if i can make it. right after a holiday weekend, plus the tourney is that weekend..... but im sure we'd get into something out there....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Im down for the git down....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There were a handful of early reds caught there last year, too. But this is also the time for the cobia to make their appearance along Sandbridge. As I recall, it was the only cobia run the shorebound guys did really well on.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

sand flea said:


> There were a handful of early reds caught there last year, too. But this is also the time for the cobia to make their appearance along Sandbridge. As I recall, it was the only cobia run the shorebound guys did really well on.


There are a few dumb Drum that cruise the surf all summer and get caught by the lucky fisherperson that has a bait in the water when they swim by... I think Capt. DD caught his first off VA, Beach Pier in June or July of '75(Kenny,correct me if I'm wrong).

As for Cobia @ LIP I only know of three caught from 9/12-10/15 last year. 

Bill Kennedy
Chuck Olsen
? Can't pull his name out of my hat.

Congrats to the lucky Fisherfolks.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*The Reds never left...*

The Reds have been out on the VA Capes all summer,the bite never stopped.Definately not a freak fish,they were here all summer.In 90* they were out there.
Everyone goes after the cobes & flounder,they forget about the big reds,then towards fall someone catches one & everyone says the run is on again...it was on all summer!Caught a bunch of 'em..at least 30. 
Pup
It all comes down to Desire! It's never easy.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Seapuppy said:


> The Reds have been out on the VA Capes all summer,the bite never stopped.Definately not a freak fish,they were here all summer.In 90* they were out there.
> Everyone goes after the cobes & flounder,they forget about the big reds,then towards fall someone catches one & everyone says the run is on again...it was on all summer!Caught a bunch of 'em..at least 30.
> Pup
> It all comes down to Desire! It's never easy.


You are correct, they have always been available on the E.Shore during the summer... The Va.Beach side is a different story. The best I know of over the past 40 some odd years is a few yearling size fish coming off the N.Beach shoals.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

They would probably get caught all along VB all summer if there was'nt so many people swimin'.
Pup


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

4 cobia caught this year at lip one just last week


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

not to mention a king!!!!!


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

*Check out Coastal Explorer (Right of screen)*

I see a lot of questions about pier locations on this site. If you go to coastal explorer and click on it it will give you address, phone nr and map of all piers up and down the coast including Little Island Pier at Sandbridge. It's a great feature, check it out.


----------

